# Old schooler considering some auto tools



## ceebsonline (11 mo ago)

Hi all, I just stumbled on this community when doing some research on some tools. I'm hoping to pick the brains of some people in the know. I've been rocking/taping/painting for around 15 years, and for the first 13 or so I worked for an old timer- he insisted we did everything by hand. We are out in the country, so we did a lot of smaller jobs with a few big ones mixed in. My old boss retired, and for the past couple years I've been on my own. I've been considering taking the leap and buying some semi-auto or auto taping tools, but most of my jobs have been smaller so I haven't yet. I just got an 11k sq ft job so I think it's time to drop some money to make some money. What I'm wondering is... If the majority of my jobs are on the smaller side, and a lot of them have no running water to help with cleanup, which set would you recommend? I'm thinking of buying a compound tube or mud shot/mud runner, some corner accessories, a box or two, and a pump, but my main hangup is I can't find anywhere how hard everything is to CLEAN. A lot of the time I'm in small new houses with no running water, or it's freezing outside so I can't use a hose, and I'm worried I'm going to spend more time cleaning tools in buckets than is worth it. Any advise from you guys that already own this stuff?? Thanks in advance!


----------



## gopherstateguy (Apr 8, 2012)

I put them in a bucket of water when I am done using them on the job. Then spray them off at home. I have a short garden hose with a spray nozzle for my laundry tub for winter. Take all of 5 minutes.


----------



## ceebsonline (11 mo ago)

Cool thanks for the input. What about the mudshot and pump, are those easy to clean too? I don't have a spot at home where I could clean them, so I really would be stuck with 5 gallon buckets of water on the job.


----------



## gopherstateguy (Apr 8, 2012)

Sucks that you aren't able to spray them off. That's the easiest way to clean them. Can't comment on the mudshot as I use an angle box.


----------



## Mjaw (Nov 24, 2020)

I have 2 mud shots, prefer compound tube over them in most situations.


----------



## Tonydif (May 8, 2021)

Definitely get angle tools first, they provide a much better finish than doing angles by hand. Not expensive to start, handle and /roller flusher paired with tube/direct flusher. Will last forever. Eventually move to more expensive anglehead for precision 

Flat Boxes are a step up in cost. Look for a good used set, as small jobs don't really require boxes. But they are good to own for when large projects arise..


----------



## ceebsonline (11 mo ago)

Thanks Tonydif, I will definitely get some angle tools. It's going to be tough for this old dog to start learning new tricks again. Mjaw, what's the problem with the mudshot? At first I was planning on going the compound tube route because if it's simplicity, but I have a couple pretty bad shoulders and I was hoping a mudshot or mud runner would be easier on them.


----------



## Shelwyn (Apr 10, 2015)

Just remember like any new tool there's going to be learning time so don't get frustrated especiallysince you don't have anyone to teach you how to use them in person. watch YouTube videos and there might be some new muscles you'll need to use haha.


----------



## Mjaw (Nov 24, 2020)

ceebsonline said:


> Thanks Tonydif, I will definitely get some angle tools. It's going to be tough for this old dog to start learning new tricks again. Mjaw, what's the problem with the mudshot? At first I was planning on going the compound tube route because if it's simplicity, but I have a couple pretty bad shoulders and I was hoping a mudshot or mud runner would be easier on them.


ok its a great tool very smooth my problem with it is filling it is tough and it irritates my tendinitis, and i find the compound tube is easier on me, i rarely run angle heads also. If your interested in a mudshot let me know thx for ur question.


----------



## mjhaston (May 30, 2020)

Do you have an Ames Taping Tools anywhere near you? I've been out of it for 24 years, but have rented the tools every 10 years! Even when I did it for a living, I rented the Ames tools. Cheap enough and well maintained. I tape with a banjo, use the angle roller and boxes for everything. I never spent enough time with the bazooka to get the hang of it.


----------



## Mjaw (Nov 24, 2020)

mjhaston said:


> Do you have an Ames Taping Tools anywhere near you? I've been out of it for 24 years, but have rented the tools every 10 years! Even when I did it for a living, I rented the Ames tools. Cheap enough and well maintained. I tape with a banjo, use the angle roller and boxes for everything. I never spent enough time with the bazooka to get the hang of it.


Mine has been collecting dust for 2years.


----------

